# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Новости питомника Wolferudel (Волчья стая)

## Tatjana

Опубликовано видео о сдаче IPO-I
---------------------------------------------------
После очередных занятий с Павлом Губиным в октябре 2008 года выложены фотографии
---------------------------------------------------
*Поздравляем Попова Андрея Геннадьевича с 30-летием судейского стажа.* 

http://wolferudel.ru/ru/news.shtml
---------------------------------------------------
16 ноября 2008 года в г.Ярославле наши старшие собаки проходили Кёрунг. Кёрмастер В.П.Миронов.

http://wolferudel.ru/ru/news.shtml

----------


## wolferudel

*Семинар Mia Skogster (Финляндия) по послушанию IPO* 

 17,18 января 2009 года, в Москве, на дрессировочной площадке «Левобережная» прошел семинар по послушанию IPO (раздел «В»).
Проводила семинар, приглашенная из Финляндии, спортсменка, несмотря на свой юный возраст (всего 28 лет) уже известный мастер IPO мирового уровня Mia Skogster.

[  Читать дальше ...]

----------


## Tatjana

> 17,18 января 2009 года, в Москве, на дрессировочной площадке «Левобережная» прошел семинар по послушанию IPO (раздел «В»).


Большое спасибо за материал! Прочитала с большим интересом и отметила, что все написанное полностью совпадает с моей философией. Еще раз получила для себя важное подтверждение в подходе к обучению собак.  :Ay:

----------


## wolferudel

*Видео тренировок с П.Губиным с 9 по 13 января 2009 года*

В разделе Тренировки мы начинаем публиковать видео с тренировок.

Пока опубликованы только 2 части видео с Oleg von Karthago.

Остальные видео в процессе обработки.

----------


## wolferudel

*Видео тренировок с П.Губиным с 9 по 13 января 2009 года*

В разделе Тренировки опубликовано видео с Баффи и собаками ринговой подготовки.

Остальные видео в процессе обработки.

----------


## wolferudel

В разделе Видео опубликованы тренировки с Ratio Regnum Apach.

----------


## wolferudel

В разделе Видео опубликованы тренировки с *Joss vom Rus Linderberg* братом Jerminal vom Rus Linderberg

----------


## wolferudel

28 февраля 2009 года  Oleg von Karthago стал папой

----------


## wolferudel

*Цер*


*Цендер*


*Цамб*


*Цунами*

----------


## wolferudel

*А у нас открылись глазки!*

*Цамб*


*Цендер*


*Цер*


*Цунами*

----------


## wolferudel

*Чемпионат SV по следовой работе. Haren 1-2.11.2008 года* 



 Такого на Чемпионатах по следовой работе еще не бывало. По результатам первого дня три команды лидировали, набрав максимальное количество баллов – 100. Второй день так же не выявил единственного победителя. Максимум в первый день и 99 баллов за след №2 получили Peter Maa? и Karsten Herglotz со своими собаками, и разделили победу.
Читать дальше ...

----------


## wolferudel

*Кубок "Легиона" 2009 г.Яхрома* 

«Легион» усилился дивизией особого назначения внутренних войск РФ...

Читать далее

----------


## wolferudel

*Нам уже месяц.*


*Цунами*


*Цендер*


*Цамб*


*Цер*

----------


## wolferudel

С мамой

----------


## wolferudel

Всех любителей немецкой овчарки поздравляем со *110* годовщиной породы.

----------


## Tatjana

*wolferudel*
Андрей, спасибо за различную инфо! Я вот только сейчас заметила интересный отчет о соревнованиях по ФХ в Германии. Обязательно все внимательно прочитаю. :Ax: 

PS. Как щеночки? Всех разобрали? Себе кого-нибудь оставили?

----------


## wolferudel

Tatjana,
мелкие растут хорошо, 19 апреля съезжаются их владельцы забирать. Хотели отдавать в два месяца, но едем на семинар с Р.Флюгге, поэтому приходится раньше. Пацаны уезжают в Питер, Москву и Тверь, Цунами остается у нас. Отчет о семинаре по защите будет у нас на сайте.

----------


## wolferudel

Новая рубрика «100 вопросов – 100 ответов» (см. SV-Zeitung от 09/2008) о порядке проведения испытаний, получила преимущественно положительные отзывы членов VDH и земельных групп.

Поэтому мы предлагаем новую серию актуальных вопросов и ответов на них G&#252;nther Diegel, главного советника по дрессировке SV. 

[  Читать дальше ... ]

----------


## Немка

Очень хорошая рубрика! Огромное спасибо, что переводите такие интересные тексты! :Ax:

----------


## wolferudel

*Немка*
Пожалуйста! Читайте на здоровье!

----------


## wolferudel

Добавлено видео "Клип Питомника с участием Oleg von karthago" 
- video.mail.ru
- youtube.com
- а так же на нашей страничке Видео

----------


## wolferudel

Добавлено видео "Oleg von Karthago. Следовая. 22 июня 2009"
- video.mail.ru
- rutube.ru
- а так же на нашей страничке Видео

----------


## wolferudel

Добавлен ролик А-помета. д.р. 06.06.2009

Oleg von Karthago x Baffi

video.mail.ru
rutube.ru
youtube.com

а так же в разделе Щенки и Видео

----------


## wolferudel

В питомник Wolferudel привезена новая сука Zari von Karthago.

Д.р. 23 марта 2009 г.

Отец: Bego vom Brigar

Мать: Grisella von Karthago

----------


## wolferudel



----------


## wolferudel

Лота, извините за неточность.

----------


## Tatjana

> Лота, извините за неточность.


Да лишь бы у щенка всё сложилось и получилась хорошая племенная сука! Удачи! :0190:

----------


## wolferudel

Tatjana, 
большое спасибо! Будем стараться!

----------


## Allemandrus

Собака с таким шоу происхождением в родословной: Wienerau, Arminius, Batu, Noricum, Kirschental, и уж, тем более, сам Великий Uran v. Wildsteiger Land - просто не может не быть племенной в 3 месяца!!!

С "удачным" приобретением!  :0317:

----------


## Tatjana

> Собака с таким шоу происхождением в родословной: Wienerau, Arminius, Batu, Noricum, Kirschental, и уж, тем более, сам Великий Uran v. Wildsteiger Land - просто не может не быть племенной в 3 месяца!!!
> 
> С "удачным" приобретением!


А где Вы увидели в происхождении этого щенка перечисленные питомники?  :Ai: 
5-7-я генерация для этих питомников в том накоплении, как есть - это нормально! 7-я вода на киселе... Киршенталь - рабочий питомник пастушьих собак. Сам Уран был не такой уж и слабой собакой,  Оршлер был приверженецем рабочих качеств. А в 80-е особенно и разделения не было.
Не так уж и всё плохо.

----------


## wolferudel

Allemandrus
Уважаемый Попов А., мы с вами расстались, вы увезли собак, купленных на мои деньги. пожалуйста, оставьте меня в покое.

----------

